

Economist solves puzzle: toilet seat up or down? - IncidentalEcon
https://www.msu.edu/~choijay/etiquette.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Now economists, but previously game theorists:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183158>

------
mooism2
The correct answer is: always put seat _and_ lid down, as this prevents the
bathroom from being filled with a fine mist of your urine/faeces when you
flush.

~~~
mooism2
Tsk. Don't just downvote, _say why you disagree_.

